# Rapid Tse Testing In Usa In All Species



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Genesis Bioventures announces USDA Review of Mad Cow Test

NEW YORK, NY, Sept. 16 /CNW/ - Genesis Bioventures, Inc. ("GBI")
(AMEX:GBI) today announced that the US government has approved appropriations for the United States Department of Agriculture ("USDA") to evaluate new rapid tests for detection of prion-infected animals, including the lateral flow strip test for Mad Cow Disease developed by one of GBI's investee companies, Prion Developmental Laboratories, Inc. ("PDL").
The PDL strip test is an easy-to-use, patents pending rapid strip test for detecting Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy ("BSE"), more commonly known as Mad Cow Disease. It is similar to a home pregnancy test and will be used on- site using brain tissue taking less than twenty minutes to complete with accurate, easily interpreted results. To date, there are no rapid tests that can be performed at the slaughterhouse that will ensure that BSE infected cattle do not enter the human food chain.
PDL and its sister company, Virotek, LLC, have developed and are testing a unique device for the production of the tissue homogenate used in the diagnostic test. The device will enable the user to prepare the sample without additional equipment and provides a greater degree of protection from the potentially contaminated tissue. The device will facilitate movement of the test from centralized reference laboratories to sites in or near the meat processing facility.
In February 2002, the USDA reported that it would be testing twice as many cattle for BSE than were tested last year, including deceased cattle from farms. The target for the entire year is 12,500 compared to 5,200 last year. 
The Senate Appropriations Committee recently passed a bill to provide funding for the USDA to research lateral flow strip technology for BSE and BSE related diseases. The Committee has directed the USDA to undertake a review of the PDL testing technology. Upon satisfactory completion of the review, the USDA will move forward with a pilot program using this technology. 
Researchers at PDL recently identified a new pair of antibodies for the detection of prions that appears to be more sensitive than the pair currently in use. PDL believes that these antibodies will be superior to the original antibody pair and initial research indicates that they will also work in tests for scrapie, Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (CJD) and Chronic Wasting disease (CWD). Scrapie is a common prion disease found in sheep while CJD is a human form of prion disease. CWD, although present for decades, has recently made headlines as deer and elk are being infected at an alarming rate across North America.
In the past six months, 24 white tail deer have tested positive for CWD in the state of Wisconsin. Surveys show that up to one third of the state's hunters plan not to hunt this season and of those that do, many will not consume the deer that they kill. Approximately 500,000 white tail deer will be killed this hunting season in Wisconsin alone, while approximately 40 million head of cattle are slaughtered every year in the entire United States.
GBI is currently in late stage discussions with PDL to provide additional funding for the prion disease research. Further funding would result in GBI obtaining a controlling equity interest in PDL.
Both companies are pleased to have the USDA evaluating the strip test.
David Grosky, President of PDL and Greg McCartney, GBI Chairman stated, "We are confident that the review will result in a pilot program that will bring assurance to consumers that the meat they are eating is safe."

GBI is a biomedical development corporation focusing on the development and marketing of novel diagnostics and therapeutics. The Company's wholly owned subsidiary, Biomedical Diagnostics, LLC, specializes in the development of cancer diagnostics and recently introduced the MSA as a screen for breast cancer risk. In addition, the Company holds significant investments in Biotherapies Inc., a company specializing in the research and development of cancer therapeutic products (the initial product focusing on breast cancer treatment), and in Prion Developmental Laboratories, Inc., which specializes
in the development of diagnostic tests to detect Mad Cow Disease in cattle, as well as prion disease in human blood.

-30-

For further information: Investor Relations, GBI, (604) 542-0820 - 
[email protected], www.gnsbio.com; de Jong & Associates, (760) 943-9065, 
877-943-9065, www.dejong.org; Aurelius Consulting, (407) 644-4256 - 
[email protected]

GENESIS BIOVENTURES INC. has 38 releases in this database.

http://www.newswire.ca/releases/September2002/16/c1115.html

Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathies Of Animals And Retroviral Diseases Project Number: 3625-32000-025-00

2000 Annual Report

1. What major problem or issue is being resolved and how are you resolving it ?

Transmissible spongiform encephalopathies (TSEs) or prion diseases are a group of similar diseases that occur in some domestic, fur bearing and game animals in the United States. These include scrapie of sheep and goats, chronic wasting disease (CWD) of deer and elk and transmissible mink encephalopathy (TME) of farmed mink. In the last ten years TSEs has increased in significance because of the outbreak of bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE) in the United Kingdom. This outbreak has resulted in great economic loss to that country as well as public health concern because of evidence that this disease can be transmitted to humans. Although no cases of BSE have been found in the United States, there is an increased level of concern with regard to the TSEs found in the United States. The problems that need to be addressed are: (1) to understand the transmission of these disease across species, (2) to develop and to validate method(s) to diagnose TSEs in the pre-clinical stage of infection, (3) to characterize the strains of the TSEs and (4) to understand the pathogenesis of these diseases. To address these problems, cattle, sheep and raccoons have been inoculated with chronic wasting disease to assess the transmission to theses species. Sheep scrapie has been inoculated into cattle, elk and raccoons. New analytical methods have been used to develop an assay to detect the infection in the pre-clinical stages. This assay is in the process of evaluation as a potential diagnostic tool. Capillary electrophoresis methods, i.e. isoelectric focusing and capillary electrochromatography are being used to differentiate strains of the TSEs. To evaluate the pathogenesis of sheep scrapie, lambs have been inoculated with sheep scrapie and the course of the infection is under study.

2. How serious is the problem? Why does it matter ?

Awareness of the potential significance of TSEs in domestic and game animals has increased because of the major problems that have arisen with BSE in cattle in the United Kingdom. If the TSEs present in the United States crossed into the cattle population the economic loss would be enormous. In the United Kingdom where there are fewer cattle, the economic loss probably will exceed 5.5 billion dollars. The cost would be considerably more in the United States because of the larger number of cattle. The sheep industry in the US suffers from the stigma of endemic scrapie causing economic loss to this industry. The potential of transmission to humans is a shadow that hovers over all of the domestic animal industries that have a TSE.

3. How does it relate to the National Program(s) and National Component(s)?

National Program 103, Animal Health 100% Pathogenesis of transmission of TSEs Development of diagnostic tests

4. What were the most significant accomplishments this past year?

A. Single Most Significant Accomplishment during FY 2000 year: The rise of chronic wasting disease in elk and mule deer in areas of Colorado and Wyoming has raised concerns about transmission of this disease to cattle that may be intermixing on the same range. To ascertain the possibility of cross species transmission of chronic wasting disease, cattle were injected with chronic wasting disease by two routes, intra- cranially and orally. The oral transmissions were done by Dr. E. Williams at the University of Wyoming. It was demonstrated that the injection of chronic wasting disease intra-cranially into cattle does cause a TSE in cattle and that diagnostic criteria were established for identifying this disease. Although this infection was done by a route not naturally found and this TSE will need further characterization, this demonstrates a need for vigilance with regard to this cross species transmission by a natural route. The economic impact to the cattle industry would be quite devastating if this disease infected cattle even at a low level.

B.Other Significant Accomplishment(s), if any: To develop a better understanding of the pathogenesis of sheep scrapie, sheep were infected by orally with scrapie infected sheep brain. Two months after inoculation, some of the animals became positive in the blood for the abnormal prion protein as detected by capillary immunoelectrophoresis. This points to the possibility that the capillary electrophoresis assay may be effective as an early diagnostic tool. New rapid methods are needed for strain typing of TSEs. A rapid method using capillary electrophoresis was developed to determine the affinity of copper ions for the prion protein. This may lead to a method of strain typing for TSEs.

C.Significant Accomplishments/Activities that Support Special Target Populations. Nothing to report.

5. Describe the major accomplishments over the life of the project
including their predicted or actual impact.

The accomplishments of this project over the life of this project are: 1) Demonstration that sheep scrapie can be transmitted to cattle through intra cranial injection; 2) Development of an immunohistochemistry test for scrapie that is now used as the official test for diagnosis of scrapie by APHIS; and 3) Demonstration for the first time of the presence of prion protein in the blood of animals naturally infected with a TSE. This assay has the potential to become a pre-clinical diagnostic test.

6. What do you expect to accomplish, year by year, over the next 3 years?

In the next three years, we expect to complete the following accomplishments: Year 1) Complete the correlation experiments for the capillary immunoelectrophoresis assay of blood with the Western blot of other tissues of scrapie infected sheep Year 2) Complete the pathogenesis experiments in sheep Year 3) Complete the transmission studies in elk, cattle, sheep and raccoons using both chronic wasting disease and scrapie. Year 3) Complete the validation studies of the capillary immunoelectrophoresis assay

7. What science and/or technologies have been transferred and to whom? 

When is the science and/or technology likely to become available to the end user (industry, farmer, other scientists)? What are the constraints if known, to the adoption & durability of the technology product?
Patent "Method and Kit for extracting Prion Protein" serial number 09/420,850, issued August, 1999.

8. List your most important publications in the popular press (no abstracts) and presentations to non-scientific organizations and articles written about your work (NOTE: this does not replace your peer-reviewed publications which are listed below). Mad Cow Disease: A Promising New Blood Test, Business Week, November 1, 1999. Blood Test Developed for "Mad Cow" Disease, Healthscout web page www.healthscout.com, November 22, 1999. Acclaimed Scientist Credits Local Roots, Telegraph Herald, November, 1999. Presentation to the deer farmers in Indiana on Chronic Wasting Disease, February 7, 2000. Presentation to the CJD Foundation First Annual Meeting, May 8, 2000.

Publications

1. Hamir, A. N., Snyder D. E. A retrospective histopathological survey of capillariasis in raccoons (Procyon lotor) from Oregon, USA. Journal of parasitology. 1999. v. 85. p. 1172-1174.
2. Hamir, A. N., Mattson, D. E., Sonn, R. J., Stasko, J., Habecker, P. L. Concurrent candidiasis, listeriosis and adenovirus infections in a raccoon (Procyon lotor). Veterinary record. 2000. v. 146. p. 320-322.
3. Hamir, A. N., Timm, K. I., Smith, B. B. Thrombosis of the splenic vein in llamas (lama glama). Veterinary record. 2000. v. 146. p. 226-228.
4. Hamir, A. N., Rupprecht, C. E. First report and histopathological prevalence of Capillaria hepatica in porcupines (Erethizon dorsatum) in Pennsylvania. Journal of veterinary diagnostic investigation. 2000. v. 12. p. 463-465.

http://nps.ars.usda.gov/projects/projects.htm?accession=149364&fy=2000

ACCESSION NO: 0188094 SUBFILE: CRIS
PROJ NO: WYO-00545 AGENCY: CSREES WYO
PROJ TYPE: SPECIAL GRANT PROJ STATUS: NEW
CONTRACT/GRANT/AGREEMENT NO: 2001-34362-10665 PROPOSAL NO: 2000-03558
START: 01 JUL 2001 TERM: 30 JUN 2003 GRANT YR: 2001

INVESTIGATOR: Williams, E. S.

PERFORMING INSTITUTION:
VETERINARY SCIENCE
UNIVERSITY OF WYOMING
207 ARTS AND SCIENCES BUILDING
LARAMIE, WYOMING 82071

SUSCEPTIBILITY OF CATTLE TO CHRONIC WASTING DISEASE

OBJECTIVES: The objectives of this study are to determine if cattle are
susceptible to infection following oral exposure to the chronic wating
disease agent. Susceptibility to CWS from mule deer and elk will be tested.

APPROACH: We will inoculate neonatal calves with brain from CWD affected
deer and elk by instillation in the pharyngeal area. Calves will be
sequentially killed starting six months post-exposure and continue at
six month intervals for two years. We will test a wide variety of
tissues for evidence of CWD infection by immunohistochemistry, Western
blot, and modified ELISA.

NON-TECHNICAL SUMMARY: We aim to determine if cattle are susceptible to
CWD agent by oral exposure. We will test tissues from experimental
calves for two years post exposure to give an indication of infectivity.

PROGRESS: 2001/01 TO 2001/12
To test the hypothesis that domestic cattle are susceptible to CWD we
plan to experimentally expose calves to the CWD in pools of mule deer
brain and elk brain and sequentially examine their tissues for any
evidence of PrPcwd. Because of the timing of the award and the timing of
calving of beef cattle we have just recently been able to obtain our
research animals. We purchased 28 mixed beef breed 2 week -2 month old
calves (primarily black and red Angus and crosses) from northern Texas,
well out of the CWD endemic area. These fall-born calves were
transported to Wyoming and acclimated to isolation facilities. We
started exposing the calves to mule deer and elk CWD agent in February
and will complete the exposure in early March 2002. The calves will be
maintained in the biosafety level 2 facilities until necropsy.

IMPACT: 2001/01 TO 2001/12
Because the experiments have just been started due to the seasonality of
calving we don't yet have results that could have any impact at this time.

PUBLICATIONS: 2001/01 TO 2001/12
No publications reported this period

PROJ CONTACT:
Name: Williams, E. S.
Phone: 307-742-6638
Fax: 307-721-2051
Email: [email protected]

http://cris.csrees.usda.gov

Greetings list members,

i have inquired about these studies, was told today;

[[This study just started several months ago and the first sampling time
won't occur until 6 months post exposure. We also have additional cattle
that were exposed more than 4.5 years ago and they remain normal at this
time.]]

don't know any other details...time will tell, but my bet is it
will transmit both through inoculation, and orally, depending on
the titre of infection and how much tainted material was ingested.
1/2 to 1 gram of TSE tainted material is lethal to a cow. this may
vary with deer/elk CWD to CATTLE? WHAT were the control measures
on this first study? again, time will tell, but an agent surviving after ashing at 600°C or buried for 3 years, is one bad agent you don't
want to mess around with;

6 DR. McCURDY: Are there data to indicate how many
7 grams, or whatever, of infected brain are likely to infect
8 an organism, either animal or man, when taken orally?
9 DR. BROWN: If I am not mistaken, and I can be
10 corrected, I think a half a gram is enough in a cow, orally;
11 in other words, one good dietary-supplement pill.

i keep thinking of those 180,000 BSE tainted cows in the
UK, and all they were eating were nutritional supplement.
then i think of IPLEX (for only one example from 100s).
The product, a vitamin supplement called Iplex 5100, is sold through
licensed health professionals, including acupuncturists, nutritionists
and the like. Iplex 5100 is made in part, with cow parts: EYES, kidneys, livers, bones and ''BRAINS'', where BSE is most highly concentrated.
NOT ONLY MY MOM DIED FROM hvCJD, but also my neighbor lost his Mom
exactly one year earlier (to the day), and _she_ had been taking
IPLEX for years...she also died from CJD, both cases _confirmed_.

just something to ponder...

[FULL TEXT ABOUT 600 PAGES]
3681t2.rtf
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/cber01.htm

1/19/01
3681t2.rtf(845) page 501
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/cber01.htm

MY submission;
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/ac/01/slides/3681s2.htm

continued...tss


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Diagnosis, Pathogenesis And Antigenic And Genetic Interactions Of Transmissible Encephalopathies

Pacific West Area
Pullman, Washington


Prp-C And Prp-Sc At The Fetal-Maternal Interface
Project Number: 5348-32000-015-00

2001 Annual Report

1. What major problem or issue is being resolved and how are you resolving it ?
The economic losses to the sheep industry due to ovine scrapie can be reduced by a coordinated program of live animal testing, replacement with sheep of lower susceptibility, and reducing transmission within the flock. Scrapie is a transmissible spongiform encephalopathy associated with deposition of an abnormal isoform of a mammalian glycoprotein, the prion protein, in tissues throughout the sheep. The highest level of accumulation is in the brain, although detectable levels are found in lymphoid tissues and placenta/fetal tissues. Detection of prions in peripheral lymphoid tissue can be used to identify and cull infected animals early in infection. Further, the susceptibility of sheep to clinical scrapie and to accumulation of prions is under genetic control. Quantitative determination of the level of protection associated with commonly occurring genotypes could enable producers and regulatory programs to integrate protective genetics with elimination of infected stock to reduce the amount of disease in US flocks. Free ranging and farm raised deer and elk in the US develop a different prion disorder,

2. How serious is the problem? Why does it matter ?
Sheep scrapie is a member of a group of diseases that includes bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE). Sheep scrapie is associated with minor direct losses to the industry. However, loss of international markets for sheep and sheep germplasm and loss of the domestic access to rendering facilities are major economic losses to the industry. Control programs based on epidemiology alone have failed to control the spread of scrapie throughout the US since the disease was introduced in 1947. A control program based on a live animal diagnostic test supplemented by introduction of replacement stock of lower genetic susceptibility is urgently needed. Transmission barriers of these diseases are not understood. Therefore, the presence of any of these diseases within the U. S. represents a continuous threat for emergence in animals not yet found to have been infection in the U. S. The occurrence of BSE in cattle in the U.S. would have devastating impact on the U. S. access to global markets.

3. How does it relate to the National Program(s) and National Component(s)?
Our research concerning the transmissible encephalopathies addresses the following elements of our National Program in Animal Production, Product Value and Safety- 103 Animal Health !00%.

4. What were the most significant accomplishments this past year?
A. Single Most Significant Accomplishment during FY 2001 year: Scrapie is transmitted efficiently during lambing but the modes of transmission are poorly defined. Therefore we initiated transmission studies by describing the distribution and biochemical characteristics of the prion precursor in placenta, fetal tissues and fluids, and the associated maternal blood supply. The precursor was found in certain circulating mononuclear cells and in most uterine tissues and many fetal tissues, but the disease-associated form was detected only in the uterine and placental tissue of pregnant infected ewes. This study is the basis for further development of assays for prions in blood and reproductive tissues.

B. Other Significant Accomplishment(s), if any: 1. Standardized, validated diagnostic tests are needed for eradication of scrapie. In FY2001, a cooperative ARS-APHIS-state test validation program resulted in submission of samples from more than 2,000 sheep. These samples are being used to validate the third eyelid live animal test, the postmortem immunohistochemistry test, and to develop novel rapid, high throughput tests suitable for slaughter surveillance. A panel of internationally accepted tests suitable for diagnostic and surveillance purposes will result.

2. Because Chronic Wasting Disease of deer is the newest member of the prion family of diseases, world health agencies recommend that meat from infected animals not enter the human food chain. In association with Colorado State University and the Colorado Division of Wildlife, ARS- ADRU developed an immunohistochemistry test as a gold standard and a rapid test suitable for use by wildlife laboratories testing hunter killed deer. In FY2002, this test will be moved to a beta site for test validation on large sample sets. The impact of this work will be a rapid test for chronic wasting disease.

C. Significant Accomplishments/Activities that Support Special Target Populations: Control of scrapie and chronic wasting disease directly benefits small farms that raise sheep, deer or elk for supplementary income. Direct and indirect losses to these producers because of scrapie and chronic wasting disease are significant. A control program that includes identification of infected flocks and animals should reduce the economic consequences of these prion diseases.

5. Describe the major accomplishments over the life of the project
including their predicted or actual impact.
A practical live animal test for scrapie and preclinical postmortem tests for scrapie and chronic wasting disease were developed and transferred to the regulatory agencies for use in the US. Monoclonal antibodies useful in assays on routinely formalin fixed tissue from infected sheep, deer, elk, cattle, humans, mink, domestic cats and a wide variety of captive wildlife potentially exposed to prion diseases were developed. A rapid test for diagnosing chronic wasting disease in deer was developed.

6. What do you expect to accomplish, year by year, over the next 3 years?
FY2002: The next phase of scrapie diagnostic test validation showing the accuracy (sensitivity, specificity, reproducibility, and suitability for use under a variety of laboratory conditions) of the preclinical antemortem test for scrapie will be published. Genetic data on sheep with clinical scrapie will be expanded to include surveys of low- susceptibility offspring of infected ewes and entire exposed flocks to determine statistically the role of genetics in protection from scrapie. Breeding studies to determine whether production traits are linked to scrapie susceptibility will be initiated. A rapid test for diagnosis of chronic wasting disease in hunter killed deer will be validated. An immunohistochemistry assay for diagnosis of BSE will be validated through a cooperative program with Canada and the United Kingdom. Placental, uterine, fetal tissues, and blood will be analyzed to determine the cell types associated with spread of scrapie from the ewe at the time of lambing. FY2003: The last phase of scrapie diagnostic test validation for the third eyelid test will be completed. Inexpensive genotyping test formats will be developed and validated. Preclinical test methodology for slaughter sheep will be completed, with identification of the optimal sites in the lymphoreticular system and reproductive tract examined and testing protocols developed for slaughter surveillance. Rapid tests for diagnosis of chronic wasting disease in game raised elk will be developed and validated. The mechanism of prion accumulation in the reproductive tract will be determined. FY2004: Diagnostic tests for CWD in elk will be validated. Tests for prion contamination in soil and water will be developed.

7. What science and/or technologies have been transferred and to whom? When is the science and/or technology likely to become available to the end user (industry, farmer, other scientists)? What are the constraints if known, to the adoption & durability of the technology product?
Two monoclonal antibodies to the prion protein and their use in combination as detection reagents for prions have been patented. Both antibodies are commercially available. Only non-exclusive licenses have been offered, to insure the widest possible use of these reagents in diagnostics, industry, and research. The antibodies are in use internationally and collaborative programs to train personnel in Canada, Mexico, and China are in progress. The preclinical test for scrapie has been transferred to the National Veterinary Services Laboratory. APHIS has established a national testing network, through which veterinary and state diagnostic laboratories will apply the technology under contract with APHIS.

8. List your most important publications in the popular press (no abstracts) and presentations to non-scientific organizations and articles written about your work (NOTE: this does not replace your peer-reviewed publications which are listed below).

1. Developments in Scrapie control, National Institute for Animal Agriculture, April 2001, Colorado Springs Colorado, Invited Presentation 2. Scrapie Pathogenesis and Diagnosis, 19th Annual Veterinary Medical Forum, May 2001, Denver Colorado. Invited Presentation, State of the Art 3. Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy, 2001 Annual Conference for Veterinarians and Veterinary Technicians, Washington State University, April, Invited Presentation 4. Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy Research, Pullman Washington, USDA-ARS meeting on BSE, March 2001 5. Scrapie and OPPV Research Update, American Sheep Annual Board of Directors Convention, Reno Nevada, January 2001 6. National Cattlemen's Beef Association, BSE Scientific Working Group, Historical perspective of TSEs & Genetics of TSE Susceptibility, King Ranch, Kingsville TX, May 2001 7 National Cattlemen's Beef Association, Update on BSE and Prion Research, Animal Disease Research Subcommittee Meeting, Denver Colorado, August 2001

Publications

1. Raymond, G. J., Bossers, A., Raymond, L.D., O'Rourke, K.I., McHolland, L.E., Bryant, III, P.K., Miller, M.W., Williams, E.S., Smits, M., Caughey, B. 2000. Evidence of a molecular barrier limiting susceptibility of humans, cattle and sheep to chronic wasting disease. EMBO Journal. 2000. v19. p.4425-4430.
2. Herrmann, L. M., Baszler, T.V., Knowles, D.P. PrP(c) mRNA, but not PrP(Sc) is found in the salivary glands of scrapie-infected sheep. Biochimica et Biophysica Acta. 2000. v1479. p.147-154.
3. Kim, H., O'Rourke, K.I., Walter, M., Purchase, H.G., Enck, J., Shin, T.K. Immunohistochemical detection of scrapie prion proteins in clinically normal sheep in Pennsylvania. Journal of Veterinary Diagnostic Investigation. 2001. v13. p.89-91.
4. Hamir, A. N., Cutlip, R.C., Miller, J.M., Williams, E.S., Stack, M.J., Miller, M.W., O'Rourke, K.I., Chaplin, M.J. Preliminary findings on the experimental transmission of chronic wasting disease agent of mule deer to cattle. Journal of Veterinary Diagnostic Investigation. 2001. v13. p.91-96.
5. Koo, H. C., Park, Y.H., Lee, B-C., Chae, C., O'Rourke, K.I., Baszler, T.V. Immunohistochemical detection of prion protein (PrP-Sc) and epidemiological study of BSE in Korea. Journal of Veterinary Science. 2001. v2. p.25-31.
6. Tuo, W., Zhuang, D., Knowles, D.P., Cheevers, W.P., Sy, M.S., O'Rourke, K.I. Prp-c and Prp-Sc at the fetal-maternal interface. Journal of Biological Chemistry. 2001. v276. p.18229-18234.
7. Herrmann, L. M., Davis, W.C., Knowles, D.P., Wardrop, K.J., Sy, M.S., Gambetti, P., O'Rourke, K.I. Cellular prion protein is expressed on peripheral blood mononuclear cells but not platelets of normal and scrapie-infected sheep. Haematologica. 2001. v86. p.146-153.

http://nps.ars.usda.gov/projects/projects.htm?accession=403351&fy=2001

Date: Wed, 10 Apr 2002 12:31:26 -0700
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Subject: The study will determine if mule deer are susceptible to the disease, scrapie

hello Zaugg,

i wish to inquire about the studies below and other studes.

what are the results of the studies below to date?

scrapie to mule deer?

cwd to cattle?

scrapie to cattle?

cwd to sheep?

if the studies are ongoing, have any animals come down with
disease to date, or showed symptoms?

thank you,
kind regards,

Terry S. Singeltary Sr.


STUDY OF TRANSMISSION AND EARLY DETECTION OF SCRAPIE

ACCESSION NO: 0178039 SUBFILE: CRIS
PROJ NO: IDA01145 AGENCY: CSREES IDA
PROJ TYPE: HATCH PROJ STATUS: NEW
START: 01 JUL 1998 TERM: 30 JUN 2003 FY: 2000

INVESTIGATOR: Bulgin, M. S.

PERFORMING INSTITUTION:
ANIMAL & VETERINARY SCIENCE
UNIV OF IDAHO
MOSCOW, IDAHO 83843

OBJECTIVES: 1) Obtain and maintain a genotyped scrapie research flock by 
obtaining the high-risk scrapie-exposed animals designated by State and 
Federal Animal Health Regulatory Personnel in Idaho, 2) Aid in the 
validation of a practical ante-mortem te st by providing appropriate 
researchers with samples of blood, spinal fluid, lymph tissue at 
appropriate times on appropriate animals for immonohistochemical, 
western blot examination, capillary electrophoresis immunoassay or any 
other newly developed tes t for the identification of the scrapie agent, 
3) Determine whether scrapie is transmitted to adults, 4) Follow these 
animals for no less than 8 years or until death. Develop futher 
protocols as new information is made available from current research.

APPROACH: Sheep identified as high risk for infection with Scrapie will 
be followed for a minimum of 5 years. Known Scrapie negative animals 
will be used as both nose-to-nose contact controls and within flock 
control and followed also. Monitoring will be done initially with 
state-of-the-present art of immunohistochemistry and western blot tests 
on biopsy samples of various lymphoid tissues such as mandibular and 
prescapular lymph node. As improved or different tests are made 
available, these will also be incoorporated into testing this flock. 
Sheep with positive test will be followed until death or 5 years as an 
attempt to correlate test results with disease.

PROGRESS: 2000/01 TO 2000/12
The Scrapie research flock year started with 91 high exposure sheep, 20 
low exposures and 14 control sheep. Twelve animals were diagnosed 
scrapie positive giving a 13% incidence. Eleven were bled out and blood 
was sent to Baltimore Research and Education Foundation for prion 
isolation. One animal died having lambs and was also found to be 
positive. All were of the QQ genotype. Several subclinical, known 
positive ewes and their lambs were bled semimontly for capillary 
electrophoresis testing and the lambs showed a positive test at 
approximately 60 days.

IMPACT: 2000/01 TO 2000/12
No QR genotype animals in the high exposure group have shown clinical 
Scrapie lending credence to the theory that this genotype is resistant 
to clinical disease.

PUBLICATIONS: 2000/01 TO 2000/12
No publications reported this period

PROJ CONTACT:
Name: Bulgin, M. S.
Phone: 208-454-8657
Fax: 208-454-8659
Email: [email protected]

============================================================

BIOLOGY AND CONTROL OF EMERGING DISEASES SHARED BY LIVESTOCK AND WILDLIFE

ACCESSION NO: 0182439 SUBFILE: CRIS
PROJ NO: IDA01179 AGENCY: CSREES IDA
PROJ TYPE: HATCH PROJ STATUS: NEW
START: 01 JUL 1999 TERM: 30 JUN 2004 FY: 2000

INVESTIGATOR: Zaugg, J. L.; Bulgin, M. S.; Anderson, B. C.; England, J. J.

PERFORMING INSTITUTION:
ANIMAL & VETERINARY SCIENCE
UNIV OF IDAHO
MOSCOW, IDAHO 83843

OBJECTIVES: 1. Determine if mule deer are experimentally susceptible to 
Scrapie infection. 2. Evaluate the utility of the palpebral site to test 
for tuberculosis in cervids. 3. Determine of Brucella abortus RB51 
vaccine, delivered orally, will stimulat e an immune response in bison 
and elk.

APPROACH: 1. Intracerebrally inoculate mule deer fawns and domestic 
lambs with Scrapie-infected brain tissue. Montior for illness. Screen 
palpebral lymph nodes for prions at 18 and 24 months, and full necropsy 
at 36 months post inoculation. 2. Inoculat e elk and mule deer with 
Mycobacterium avium organisms. Compare hypersensitive reactions to 
tuberculin intradermal inoculation made in the upper eyelids, to those 
standard test sites in the cervical region. 3. Elk will be fed Brucella 
RB51 vaccine as a to p dressing in four, five-day series. Blood samples 
will be taken and evaluations conducted to determine if, and when an 
immune response is achieved.

NON-TECHNICAL SUMMARY: Diseases (brucellosis, tuberculosis and scrapie) 
of profound importance to the livestock industry have emerged as having 
actual, or potential interaction with wildlife. The purpose of this 
study is to investigate key aspects of t he biology and control of 
bovine brucellosis, tuberculosis and scrapie emerging diseases shared by 
livestock and wildlife.

PROGRESS: 2000/01 TO 2000/12
Studies will be initiated to assess if mule deer are susceptible to 
scrapie. Special deer holding facilities have been constructed. Deer 
fawns were unavailable last spring. Enhanced efforts will be made to 
ensure adequate deer available to start project i n the spring of 2001. 
Frozen scrapie-infected sheep brain tissues are on hand for inoculation 
into deer and sheep hosts in June 2001.

IMPACT: 2000/01 TO 2000/12
The study will determine if mule deer are susceptible to the disease, 
scrapie.

PUBLICATIONS: 2000/01 TO 2000/12
No publications reported this period

PROJ CONTACT:
Name: Zaugg, J. L.
Phone: 208-454-8657
Fax: 208-454-8659
Email: [email protected]

=============================================================

Terry;

The mule deer and Scrapie project is presently on hold.

Facilities are in place, ready to conduct the project, but the 
arrival of fawns is needed.

Jerry Zaugg

==============================================================

In Confidence

Perceptions of unconventional slow virus diseases of animals in the USA

G A H Wells

REPORT OF A VISIT TO THE USA

APRIL-MAY 1989

PAGE 1

Objectives

snip...

PAGE 25

Transmission Studies

Mule deer transmissions of CWD were by intracerebral inoculation and
compared with natural cases resulted in a more rapidly
progressive clinical disease with repeated episodes of synocopy ending
in coma. One control animal became affected, it is believed through
contamination of inoculam (?saline). Further CWD transmissions were
carried out by Dick Marsh into ferret, mink and squirrel monkey.
Transmission occurred in all of these species with the shortest
incubation period in the ferret.

snip...

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/lyman/messages/7535.html

part 2

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/lyman/messages/7536.html

4.5 MILLION HUMANS DEMENTED?
FROM WHAT? 

Diagnosis and Reporting of Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease T. S. Singeltary,
Sr; D. E. Kraemer; R. V. Gibbons, R. C. Holman, E. D. Belay, L. B.
Schonberger

http://jama.ama-assn.org/issues/v285n6/ffull/jlt0214-2.html


TSS


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

The reports and links sure do raise the awareness of how LONG research/testing for TSEs has been going on in this country!!!

I've been reading this thread/links within it for over an hour and a half ..... now I've got way more questions and cautions welling up inside... WHEW!

This is a VERY informative thread .... one that all possible should read! The references to the Wisconsin testing is very interesting.........

Great job, Terry ...... keep it coming. You're doing a wonderful service for us all by sharing these.

~ m ~


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for the info Terry. I'll come back and read more later
L & O


----------

